# Need Help with a SLOW Roland Printer



## Hale (Apr 23, 2007)

We recently upgraded our computers. I had a 3.4 ghz Pentium D running Windows XP and Corel Draw X4 but it started having problems with SmMart Designer after one of their updates last year, so I had to unload Smart Designer X4.

We put in an AMD 3.4 ghx x4 Quad processor and 8 GB of RAM, loaded it with Windows 7, 64 bit software and Coprel Draw X5 and Smart Designer X4.5. Loaded Roland Versa Works and updated to version 3.0.2. 

It really processes and crunches the data during RIP. But when it transfers to the printer, a Roland SC545 EX, it now crawls. The printer heads stop at both ends, like they are waiting for data. Running real slow. This is processing a jpg file. Not real complex graphics, just a black background with yellow text. It was not like this when I was running XP and a slower computer, although somtetimes I could get a nap while it was RIPing the files. 


Anybody have any idea?. We have a 1 GB ethernet connection to the printer with a 1 GB switch, same setup as before. 

Hale
Hogwild Imprints
hale@HogWildimprints.com
Bentonville, AR


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Are you using the same USB plug? I suggest changing out your USB plug one with gold tips (high quality) 
the updated information may not be getting to the printer as fast.. it sounds like communication


----------



## Hale (Apr 23, 2007)

Not running this on USB. The printer only has an ethernet connection. Previous computer had a 1 GB LAN and the new one does as well. Everything else is the same, same wires, same 1 GB switch. Ran it for over two years on the LAN connection. 

Hale
Hogwild Imprints
[email protected]HogWildimprints.com
Bentonville, AR


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Sorry, missed that .. 

What kind of computer? really sounds like communication.. maybe there is an update somewhere. Besides, what you have updated already, I know x5 had a recent update.

Go to your Device Manager and check for updates on all your device drivers. 

Do a Lan Speed Test LAN Speed Test v2.0

How Fast Is Your Network? Five Ways To Measure Network Speed - SmallNetBuilder


----------



## Hale (Apr 23, 2007)

Computer is an MSI NF750-G55 AM3 NVIDIA nForce 750a SLI HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard with an AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 3.4Ghz Quad-Core processor, bought as a package from Newegg. I build all my own computers. This one is running in a SuperMicro Server case. 

I just found the following while doing a Google search....

Roland DG - Support - FAQ - General FAQ

This article states:
*The head carriage pauses for a long time at both ends during printing.*

This may occur when there is a problem on the driver of the network adapter. It can be solved by updating the network adapter driver that is installed on the PC. 
Download the latest version of the driver from the website of the network adapter supplier and see if the problem is solved.
If the printer is connected to PC directly by a cross cable, some pause may remain. 
To reduce the pause time, it is recommended to output the print data through a network.

I am going to try updating the network driver on the new MB and see if it fixes the problem. I was pretty sure it had the latest drivers when I installed it last month. LAN on motherboard is a Nvidia. 

I am not using a cross cable. 

Hale
Hogwild Imprints
[email protected]HogWildimprints.com
Bentonville, AR


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Hale said:


> LAN on motherboard is a Nvidia.
> 
> Hogwild Imprints
> [email protected]HogWildimprints.com
> Bentonville, AR


I have Nvidia and have had some problems with it on my computer. I have had to replace a fan plus constantly stay on top of updates with it. 

But, it runs great when its updated.. good luck


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sometimes the updates from Nvidia web site are not compatable with the computer itself. Such as an HP. 
Those updates need to be downloaded thru HP. So sometimes latest is not greatest. My video driver updates thru Nvidia trash my system. I have to use the ones thru HP.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

MSI has an update dated 12-03-10 http://www.msi.com/product/mb/NF750-G55.html#/?div=Driver&os=Win7%2064 that may help. If not, do you have an old PCI ethernet card laying around that you could just try to see what happens. Troubleshooting is fun isn't it.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Try running directly from the computer to the printer. I see this issue with networked printers and the switch is delaying information to the printer so it gets confused and pauses or sometimes times out.


----------



## Hale (Apr 23, 2007)

Problem Solved. I had to reset the Linksys Gigabit switch a couple of times for my laser when it dropped out. I was always a little worried about the thing, as it was usually almost to hot to touch. We had 7 wires plugged into it and it sat in a back storage room that is not air conditioned. Last week, when it was so hot, I had to reset it about 8 times to get it to feed the Roland. I bought a new NETGEAR 8 port Gigabyte Switch on EBay, installed it without software or anything, everything came right up. Printer is now zipping along without stopping, even on solid black, where it was really slowing down. And the NETGEAR is hardly warm. 

Hale
hale[USER=88531]@HogWild[/USER]imprints.com
Hogwild Imprints

Embroidery, Signs & Banners, Laser Engraving, Sublimation, Custom T's


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

This just happened to me, my FJ-600 started to move reaaal slow pausing at the end and beggining, rip time was fast but printing was almost twice as slow as before, so reading this post made me go to my device manager and uninstalled the usb-ieee1284 driver to see if that was causing the problem, so I did and I only had to plug in the cable again and it started printing as before! Never imagined the driver maybe got updated with windows update. Im running win XP and flexi rip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

